# Drool



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

So before I got Elvis I didn't think Poodles were drooly dogs. Everything I read said they weren't...
But when he drools he gets ropes going like a freaking great dane!
Excited? He drools, Hungry? Drools. Nervous? Drooools.
Did he get the bad end of the genetic stick or is this normal or what?
I'm really grossed out by tons of drool... but I love him so I try my best to put up with it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’ve had 3 poodles and none have drooled nor have I met one that had drool. 

Has Elvis always drooled or is this recent?


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

He didn't when he was a small puppy but it's not recent he's 9 months old and has been drooling like this for prolly 5-6 of those months.
it's especially bad when he smells something I'm eating and he wants it he'll stare at me and a waterfall of drool will start....


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Frosty has never drooled at all. Maizie drooled a lot in the car as a puppy, and she still drools occasionally if she gets overly stressed. I'll be interested to hear if any other spoos drool over food.

Edited to add: Actually, Frosty has drooled a bit when he was stressed in his training classes a few times.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor, 11 years, used to drool copiously when he was carsick as a pup. Once in a while he will drool for food; maybe two or three times a year. I think he used all his drool up when he was carsick. He had ropes and ropes of drool, enough to drown an otter! Hopefully, Elvis will get over his drooliness, too.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Sailor, 11 years, used to drool copiously when he was carsick as a pup. Once in a while he will drool for food; maybe two or three times a year. I think he used all his drool up when he was carsick. *He had ropes and ropes of drool, enough to drown an otter!* Hopefully, Elvis will get over his drooliness, too.


:lol: Poor boy. Glad he grew out of it


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Frosty has never drooled at all. Maizie drooled a lot in the car as a puppy, and she still drools occasionally if she gets overly stressed. I'll be interested to hear if any other spoos drool over food.
> 
> Edited to add: Actually, Frosty has drooled a bit when he was stressed in his training classes a few times.


Yeah when he is stressed it's particularly bad. I go through tons of drool rags in the car when I have to take him places the poor baby. :C
I swear he must drool a half gallon on long rides. He looks rabid with the foam and spit he works up.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

Charmed said:


> Sailor, 11 years, used to drool copiously when he was carsick as a pup. Once in a while he will drool for food; maybe two or three times a year. I think he used all his drool up when he was carsick. He had ropes and ropes of drool, enough to drown an otter! Hopefully, Elvis will get over his drooliness, too.


Oh my goodness I'm glad he grew out of it! I really hope Elvis does too I cringe when I go to touch him and a long gooey rope gets on my hand omg.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope elvis grows out of it too. Maybe you can figure out how to help him not feel stressed. 
My dog was severely stressed in the car until I got sleepypod's clickit harness and now she lays down calmly while I buckle her in and she’s fine in the car for short or long drives. She didn’t drool in the car but she would throw up bile or stomach contents and was severely stressed before the harness. 


We had a Newfoundland retriever in one of our agility classes. Boy can those dogs drool. The owner carried a beach towel and it wasn’t big enough. Gorgeous dog but that drool is gross.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

EWWWW! I hope he grows out of it! Molly drooled as a puppy from carsickness but that's all...........and she did grow out of it!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky only drools in the car but he slobbers when he fetches. My other breeds don’t drool or slobber. I think it is the soft mouth dogs ie the retrievers or hunting dogs. I know some giant breeds ie great pyr or newfies drool but they have very low hanging lips. When they shake, their drool flies all over the place like rain. Lol kinda funny unless it lands on you.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory has drooled over food maybe twice that I can remember, but definitely not ropey amounts. I hope Elvis grows out it!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I forgot that we used to put full coverage baby pajamas on Sailor, with a bib to absorb his car drools. When we arrived at our destination, we just undressed him and wiped his mouth, he was good to go. I regret that I did not take photos.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy the papillon - not a poodle, but not a breed lnown for drooling, either - drooled horribly in the car when she was a puppy. I still have stains on the seats as a result. I worked hard to desensitise her, but what really helped her was an enclosed car crate. Now she just settles down and snoozes. Drooling watching you eat sounds like anticipation of something delicious - pure Pavlovian reaction! I would send him to his bed and reward him with a chew. That way if there is drool you don't have to watch it!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Neither of my poodles have drooled...the only exception is Honey when she got carsick the first few times. But otherwise, they have nice dry mouths perfect for licking you!


----------

